# Groznyj. Chechnya. Russia.



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why are the two guards in front of the statue? Do they protect it? 
Or are they patrolling police?


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

^^Why they should protect it?
Don't you know that everything is under 
control out there? Only look at those bright walls
and peaceful citylife.


----------



## Sanarok (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like protect...


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

artoor said:


> ^^Why they should protect it?
> Don't you know that everything is under
> control out there? Only look at those bright walls
> and peaceful citylife.


Two guys with guns protecting a statue? Seems wierd.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Why not? It is not calm there. Though it can be also considered as some guard of honor, just without pomposity


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> Why not? It is not calm there. Though it can be also considered as some guard of honor, just without pomposity


Exactly, they should guard people, not statues.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

alekssa1 said:


> Why not? It is not calm there. Though it can be also considered as some guard of honor, just without pomposity


they are guards of honor.


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

artoor said:


> ^^Why they should protect it?
> Don't you know that everything is under
> control out there? Only look at those bright walls
> and peaceful citylife.


That is exactly what NATO or US wants in A-stan or Iraq


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice pics. An impressive work was done in Grozny.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the mosque is great , more pics please


----------



## poxuy (Apr 27, 2008)

Russian Muslim University:


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

damn... ramzan really knows what is he doing...


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice to see the city has been redeveloped and it is continuing to do so. I recall seeing images of the Chechen War and the city appeared totally leveled. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Grozny is so beautiful. I wish them nothing but peace and prosperity


----------

